# Pros. and conss. on rem. 788



## Big Eights (Dec 29, 2008)

I need info on rem. 788 bolt action. is it better or worse than 700


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 29, 2008)

All I know is I have a 788 in .308 and a 700 in 7mm.  Love em both and neither has ever failed me.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 29, 2008)

The 700 is a stronger action.  Also is easier to install a barrel in, and find aftermarket parts for.  The 788 had the locking lugs on the rear of the bolt, and had the fastest lock time if any rifle available at the time it was produced.  788 is a fine action, but if I had to build a rifle off of one then I would prefer a 700.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 29, 2008)

we have a 788 ,243 win GREAT GUN!


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 29, 2008)

It ain't better or worse;  just different.

I own both.  My Precision Rifle is a custom build on a Rem700 action, my primary hunting rifle is a 788 in .308.


----------



## njanear (Dec 30, 2008)

My favorite hunting rifle is my M788 .308 carbine.  She may not be pretty but she has never let me down.  If you can get one at a good price (that has a magazine - don't fall for the "you can get a magazine anywhere" ploy ), go for it - you won't regret it.  

As for comparing it to the M700 - I agree with cmshoot: "It ain't better or worse; just different."


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2008)

The 788 had/has a reputation for being a very accurate rifle. In fact it is believed that the 788 was discontinued because it was cutting into the sales of the 700 more than Remington expected.
The cons of the 788 are the plain Jane looks, a weaker action, and the bolt handle is a little fragile and will break off easier. I believe the bolt handle is only brazed on .
I have a 788 in .222 and even with a horrible trigger it will still average 1/2" 4-shot groups with my best being .204" @ 100.


----------



## BobR93 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Get them both!*

You are not asking for a fair comparison...it's like apples and oranges. They are both fruits/guns, but they taste different!

I have both.

Rem.700 syn/ss bdl in a .260
Rem 788 .243
Rem 788 .308

I enjoy all 3 of them!

Bob


----------



## Hammack (Dec 30, 2008)

bullgator said:


> The cons of the 788 are the plain Jane looks, a weaker action, and the bolt handle is a little fragile and will break off easier. I believe the bolt handle is only brazed on .



That is true the handles were silver soldered on, BUT the 700 bolt handles are as well....  

The 788's were accurate guns, and will be a good hunting gun.  When you say better or worse in what sense are you talking?  Are you thinking of buying one for hunting purposes or building a rifle off of one?  let us know more about what you are thinking.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 31, 2008)

bull gator has listed the single disadvantage of the 788....it's factory trigger was really bad compared ot the 700 of it's day.


cheap wood  on them also but.,..


they would flat shoot, so a custom trigger and a better stock are typically in order.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad trigger. Bad stock. Extreme accuracy potential. Back around 1976 the price for a new one was something like $105. I bought 2, a 22.-250 and a .243. We still own the .243.

The stock is an easy fix. The factory stock is something like Birch. The finish will crack and it will swell and warp when exposed to much moisture.  I stripped mine then stained, sealed and finished with hand rubbed Tru Oil. No more warping. Plus it makes a nice looking rifle.
When aftermarket synthetic stocks became available I bought one from Ram line installed a 3X9 Leupold and gave the .243 to my son.

At one time they didn't offer an aftermarket trigger for the 788, don't know about today.  The trigger is really simple. A good gunsmith should be able to really improve the factory trigger. I did extensive trigger work on both of mine and shot both competition and hunting. Using Bench Rest methods handloads, the 788's in my experience were more accurate than the 700's  when comparing sporters against sporters. The 700 Varmint with the little .22 cartridges gave the 788 a run for the money.
The best group with the 22. 250 measured around .250 checked with dial calipers. Not bad considering thats just a tad over what a .22 bullet measures.
I shoot 700's, Brownings and a Tikka now but for accuracy testing my benchmark is still the 788 in 22. 250.


----------



## Clemson (Dec 31, 2008)

One other con.........  If you loose the magazine, you are toting a single-shot rifle.  Magazines for some calibers are all but impossible to find.

Clemson


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 31, 2008)

Timney offers a trigger for the 788 now.  Brownell's has them in stock, last I checked.

Numrich Arms had the magazines, again last I checked.  I bought 4 of them from them, so I have 5 total.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2008)

I got 2 spare magazines off Ebay. They were in the original factory display wrap.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 10, 2009)

*788..*

Have one in .222
Have one in .308
They are really great.
Have a .270 in a 700 Action its great as well.


----------



## ScottD (Jan 10, 2009)

*Model 788*

Model 788's  Tend to be very accurate actions but they do have some drawbacks.

They have 9 locking lugs (700's have two in the front) on the rear of the bolt.  They are set up in three rows of three mini lugs.  This means that the bolt "throw" is MUCH shorter (faster) than a 700.

The small lugs in the rear of the bolt tend to not work well under higher pressure - in other words the bolt gets sticky quicker on hot loads than a 700.  Now unless you are a daredevil  this shouldn't be much of a concern.

The trigger is not a standard 700 type  - so you either have to find a timney - (never seem to have in stock) or work the original.

The stock was terrible - but that's replaceable.  I put a Richards microfit 3 color laminate  glass bedded on mine.

They are ugly...in general the machining on it is awful - looks like they used files and hacksaws to make it.

The really good-----they are accurate - no one is sure why - maybe the 9 lugs - even though it is general wisdom that rear lugs just don't work.

Many 788's were used 20 years ago for Hunter Benchrest - the action itself is short and stiff - with a minimum mag opening.  Perfect for what was needed back then.

From Remington:
Description:  	 Moderately priced, bolt action rifle commonly referred to as "Remington’s budget tackdriver".
Introduction Year: 	1967
Year Discontinued: 	1983
Total Production: 	Approximately 565,000
Designer/Inventor: 	Wayne Leek
Action Type: 	Bolt action
Caliber/Gauge: 	.222 Rem. – 1967 – 1980, 1982
.223 Rem. – 1975
.22-250 Rem. – 1967
.243 Win. 1968; w/ 18 ½" barrel 1980
6mm. Rem. – 1969 – 1980
6mm. Rem. Left Hand – 1969 – 1980
7mm-08 Rem. – 1980 w/ 18 ½" barrel
.308 Win. – 1969
.308 Win. Left Hand – 1969 – 1980; w/ 18 ½" barrel 1980
.30-30 Win. – 1967 – 1970
.44 Rem. Mag. – 1967 – 1970
Serial Number Blocks: 	1967 – 010001 to 068460
1968 – 6200000 to 6899999
1974 – A6000000 to A6199999
1978 – B6000000 to B6199999
Grades Offered: 	There were no high grades offered in this model.
Variations: 	In 1980 changes to the stock included a fluted comb, thicker pistol grip, and wider fore-end.

The oldest one I can find in gun digest was 1969...they sold for $89.95 (700 was $134.95)


----------



## doghunter33 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a Rem 788 6mm..great gun..but ive noticed that the trigger has gotten very sensitive..and I had trouble finding a replacement clip but love the gun


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 26, 2010)

I killed my first deer with a 788 in 7mm 08  about 25 years ago. If remember correctly  the gun was plain wood not too pretty and had  a very short barrel .I have replaced the extractors on a few but I have never seen a big problem with them. I wish I could find one in 7mm 08..Been looking for one for the past few years with no luck


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 27, 2010)

A 788 in .308 was my first deer rifle. I don't shoot it as much now but the stock refinished nicely. Also, there are replacement trigger springs which help the trigger (if you don't want to replace it).  The action is a little heavier than a 700 and my rifle is relatively heavy considering size (still lighter than most).  The carbines are great tree stand guns with the short barrels.  I will admit to forgetting the mag when I was younger but you could do worse than an accurate single shot .308 in a pinch.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 28, 2010)

*788*

I have a 788 in .308 and 700 in 7mm-08.  Both are great guns but the 788 is about 35 years old and simply a no frills, accurate, dependable gun.  It is my first choice when hunting.


----------

